# uhm, i have no experience in this-



## justanotherbudgieparent (Mar 27, 2021)

I was recently informed that my dear Juniper is a male. I have a female budgie as well and I was wondering how the breeding process begins and/or how to prevent it. I don't want my bird to become a chronic egg-layer. I wouldn't mind babies but I'd need to know how to hand raise them. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's very simple to prevent breeding and you should absolutely do everything possible to do so, since budgies can't simply "have babies" and everything goes perfectly. Breeding must only be undertaken by individuals who have experience in doing so and are intentionally intending to do so and have prepared both themselves and their birds adequately for the very stressful and draining process. 

The good news is there's a lot you can do!  Check out this link: When We Don't Want Eggs!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rearranging their cage frequently and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage. *
*When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time.*


----------

